# What was/is your Highschool Playlist like?



## TyraWadman (Apr 21, 2021)

I didn't have a whole lot of money or choice. I also came from the times where we lived in a town with one radio station and it played incredibly bland and unenergetic songs like Big yellow taxi. Imagine living in a place where you have to listen to similar songs to that, with no variety between dance/rock or even country. I was basically stuck listening to the CD's mom and dad had collected over the years (80s and 90s dance, things like aqua) and a lot of r&b. Spice girls. Backstreet boys. Ricky martin. Later, near the end of highschool, it was mixed between K-pop, technoey songs and anything I could uncover because I could finally listen to something new and DIFFERENT.

I should be in bed right now, so I'll definitely update with my own personal answers later, but I'm curious to see what your 'top 5 played' would be. You're not limited to five of course. Just Xenforo only lets you post 5 medias at a time. X)

I WILL give you a taste of the DJ's playlist at every highschool dance I went to though...

*Edit: *Oh dang. Some of y'all are helpin' me remember.
3 Days Grace, Celldweller, Superjunior, Schnuffel Bunny, the memes of the time, like Caramel Dansen...  



Spoiler


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

i'm from russia


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 22, 2021)

Linkin Park
Cryoshell
Within Temptation 
Breaking Benjamin 
Imagine Dragons 
Fallout Boy

I've been revisiting a bunch of them recently


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

I think my top five bands were...

1. Linkin Park
2. Three Days Grace
3. Rise Against
4. Korn
5. Celldweller


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 22, 2021)

Raever said:


> I think my top five bands were...
> 
> 1. Linkin Park
> 2. Three Days Grace
> ...


With the exception of Rise Against, all of those were on mine


----------



## Raever (Apr 22, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> With the exception of Rise Against, all of those were on mine



Yeah BMTH almost took Rise Against's spot but I listened to so much more Rise Against back then.
I'm honor bound to include them.


----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)

A7X, Iron Maiden, Eminem, BFMV, and the like.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 24, 2021)

It was mostly groups like "Rammstein" and "Mindless Self Indulgence" and a lot of 80's synth pop.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

well i don't feel like i belong here


----------



## TemetNosce88 (May 1, 2021)

I'll go with Senior year because that's what I actually remember. In no particular order:

The Fray
The V for Vendetta soundtrack
Kaizers Orchestra (Norwegian folk-rock band that I got into somehow)
A smattering of classical music, mainly the songs that featured in Evangelion
Nightwish


----------



## Raever (May 1, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> well i don't feel like i belong here



All music is acceptable. If yours doesn't fit the current trend, you might find another Furry more willing to post your kind of stuff after you share it. If you makes you feel any better, the above playlist was actually more middle school than highschool. The amount of times I listened to Untouched by The Veronicas is embarrassing lol.


----------



## Frost Antares (May 2, 2021)

Real angsty. Had the classics in the Three Days Grace, Skillet, Ashes Remain and Bring me the Horizon.

But most of all Starset. I was the biggest fan of them. Still like them a lot, they got a really cool sci fi alt-rock/metal thing going on.


----------



## FoxWithAName (May 2, 2021)

So basically this thread is... Let's start a RIOT, a RIOT lets start a RIOT. And I love it XD


----------



## JuniperW (May 2, 2021)

In the first few years of high school, I mostly just listened to pop ballads. Though when I was doing my GCSEs, my music taste did a complete 180 and I  started listening to hard rock and metal — the same stuff I like nowadays.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 2, 2021)

Metallica, Nirvana, Iron Maiden, Ramones, Ozzy, Pantera, Bad Religion


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 8, 2021)

(That was a joke.)
Actual HS playlist was a lot of grunge, altrock and ska (Alice in Chains, Garbage, No Doubt)


----------



## Rimna (Aug 16, 2021)

Hmm... my playlist consisted of mostly Bloodbath - the swedish death metal band - all their albums till 2008 when Mikael last recorded with them. 

Apart from that, I also listened to a lot of Manowar, Dimmu Borgir, Spetic Flesh, Wuthering Heights and Dan Swano.


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 18, 2021)

I was never interested in music or watching TV. But I played a lot of video games, so I would either hear the soundtracks from the games while playing or just be in silence. <3 But! I had the music CD for the first Pokémon movie with 16 songs. And I would listen to it once or twice a year when I felt like it. ^-^ I also recorded some tracks from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance on cassette. I really like it when games have a sound room where I can listen to all the unlocked songs! I think the game that really awakened my passion for music back then, was Super Smash Bros. Brawl. Sound Room with a huuuge selection. A completely nostalgic explosion with soundtracks from various Nintendo games! I listened a lot to it before I went to sleep. Or Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn music! <3 Definitely those two games.

Not related to the topic, but nowadays I can't imagine to live without music. I'm wearing my headphones almost the whole time, haha. YouTube made it possible to collect music from every game, not just the ones with a sound room~


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Sep 19, 2021)

the sleepiest kitty said:


> It was mostly groups like "Rammstein" and "Mindless Self Indulgence" and a lot of 80's synth pop.


Edit: also a bit of punk pop and classic rock


----------

